# Cancellation concerns deactivation for 48 hours



## GlavanizeR (Jul 21, 2015)

Ok, so I got an email today "out of nowhere" that my account is cancelled for 48 hours, because of very high ride cancellation rate. My acceptance rate is 98% . There is no way to track every time I cancel a trip, so I can not really keep an eye on that. And there is no specific % that we need to keep. So now I need to accept everytime I get a ping from 10 miles away ? And we all know that when you are between surge zones you dont accept pings from the no surge zones. Especially when there is a concert and you get 4.0 surge at one zone and normal fare at other. That aint right... Anybody else had one of those ?


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

GlavanizeR said:


> Ok, so I got an email today "out of nowhere" that my account is cancelled for 48 hours, because of very high ride cancellation rate. My acceptance rate is 98% . There is no way to track every time I cancel a trip, so I can not really keep an eye on that. And there is no specific % that we need to keep. So now I need to accept everytime I get a ping from 10 miles away ? And we all know that when you are between surge zones you dont accept pings from the no surge zones. Especially when there is a concert and you get 4.0 surge at one zone and normal fare at other. That aint right... Anybody else had one of those ?


It was probably a mix up. Keep emailing CSRs saying there's a mix up. Uber is so bad Uber had James River Insurance call me about the accident that I was in, that I was never in! Really!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Yeah, that sounds hinky. Anything over 90% acceptance is golden and you know that if you accept and cancel really quickly (under 15 seconds) it doesn't appear to count against you.


----------



## GlavanizeR (Jul 21, 2015)

Well, I did cancel an enormous amount of trips after the Taylor Swift shows. But we all know how working after concerts is.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Yeah, that sounds hinky. Anything over 90% acceptance is golden and you know that if you accept and cancel really quickly (under 15 seconds) it doesn't appear to count against you.


Wrong!!! I cancelled as soon as I accepted.. And I'm also in the doghouse for 48 hours.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> Wrong!!! I cancelled as soon as I accepted.. And I'm also in the doghouse for 48 hours.


well it normally works

and to the OP, you say your rate is 98%, what has it been saying every week on your weekly summaries?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> Wrong!!! I cancelled as soon as I accepted.. And I'm also in the doghouse for 48 hours.


That must be why you are holding your paw up to your head!

I'm surprised because if I accept, wait a minute and then cancel, it appears on my summary as a $0 driver cancelled. If I accept and quickly cancel, it doesn't appear.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> That must be why you are holding your paw up to your head!
> 
> I'm surprised because if I accept, wait a minute and then cancel, it appears on my summary as a $0 driver cancelled. If I accept and quickly cancel, it doesn't appear.


again it works MOST of the time. Not always. I can cancel like 20 trips,by simply cancelling each trip withing 10 seconds or so. Out of the 20, 1, or at most 2, might still appear on my trip list. And those indeed will count against your acceptance rate. But I only do surge only in my main market, so i just cancel pings coming in that are outside the surge zone im waiting in


----------



## GlavanizeR (Jul 21, 2015)

I always accept trips all trips. But cancel a lot, depending on surge, location and stuff. Is there a regulation how much should we cancel ? At least there should be statistic how much we are cancelling. After concerts there is no other way to work. It was Taylor Swift, Pitchfork and what not...


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> again it works MOST of the time. Not always. I can cancel like 20 trips,by simply cancelling each trip withing 10 seconds or so. Out of the 20, 1, or at most 2, might still appear on my trip list. And those indeed will count against your acceptance rate. But I only do surge only in my main market, so i just cancel pings coming in that are outside the surge zone im waiting in


Looks like uber caught on to this practice. Maybe they changed their app algorithm and able to track these cancellations now.

It was good while it lasted.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> Looks like uber caught on to this practice. Maybe they changed their app algorithm and able to track these cancellations now.
> 
> It was good while it lasted.


yeah may be
im surprise it was working from the get go, even though latency exists
like , all a computer needs to do is catch button pushes from the phone. like when you hit accept,its should register on uber's end, and no matter how fast you glick cancel, that button should still send a signal to uber that you cancelled a trip


----------



## GlavanizeR (Jul 21, 2015)

All I know is I am never gonna wait for the drunk, not-knowing-where-the-****-they-are tourist mongloids after a concert, event or anything like that. What should I do when I hear someone on the phone at 2:00 AM and he or she can barely talk ? **** this. Or maybe when I drive 15 min to the surge zone and get a ping 15 min away from it. Btw, this is pretty shit and will result in our earnings being even lower. Uber ****ed cabs now is ****ing the drivers. The whole free market thing regulates itself for a reason. If I Am going to drive 4-5 miles through the city, not being able to take the highway, for a 50 min agony and 14 bucks after waiting someone for 6 minutes, then this shit is even worse than it is now. Uber is cheap. If we paid commercial insurance as the cabbies, Uber prices would need to come close to those to the cabs. I dont even want to get started on what happens if you get in an accident and your insurance finds out you are ridesharing. You eat the big monster d**c. I want my ride selection back ! Give me back my cancels.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> Looks like uber caught on to this practice. Maybe they changed their app algorithm and able to track these cancellations now.
> 
> It was good while it lasted.


 of course they catch on to every glitch, people wont stop posting it here and give it away. we all have to becareful not to keep tipping off uber to these loopholes, they read threads here.


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

GlavanizeR said:


> Ok, so I got an email today "out of nowhere" that my account is cancelled for 48 hours, because of very high ride cancellation rate. My acceptance rate is 98% . There is no way to track every time I cancel a trip, so I can not really keep an eye on that. And there is no specific % that we need to keep. So now I need to accept everytime I get a ping from 10 miles away ? And we all know that when you are between surge zones you dont accept pings from the no surge zones. Especially when there is a concert and you get 4.0 surge at one zone and normal fare at other. That aint right... Anybody else had one of those ?


I got one too and started a thread earlier.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

I've had the two day deactivation over this. I think it's a huge opportunity to sue uber. It's clear as day in the partner agreement that you do not have to accept any request you don't want to.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

well time to see if any of these 48 hour bans mean ill get business tonight


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

I got a text but it's not for cancellations, it's a warning for low acceptance. I told them before, as a woman driver, I'm not accepting every ping for safety reasons & they've largely left me alone about it, until now. I'll be sending them an email again or go into the local office. There isn't much I'm going to change about my level of acceptance.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

If I had to guess, I'd say they are starting to perform quality control, to try to lessen the amount of drivers. But that's just IMHO.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

You uber drivers really have a case with acceptance rate as a criteria for being an employee more than contractor. As a truly ic cabbie, I can reject calls all day. Never had a problem with acceptance rate.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> You uber drivers really have a case with acceptance rate as a criteria for being an employee more than contractor. As a truly ic cabbie, I can reject calls all day. Never had a problem with acceptance rate.


Hmmmm maybe you should go to UberLawsuit.com and email the attorney. Ask if they need an expert witness. And for a fee bcuz that can be a paid service!


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> You uber drivers really have a case with acceptance rate as a criteria for being an employee more than contractor. As a truly ic cabbie, I can reject calls all day. Never had a problem with acceptance rate.


Same here. I reject calls all day every day.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

I run about 50-60% acceptance rate ALL THE TIME. Never had even a peep from Uber here.

As for the idea that you can quickly cancel an accepted request and it has no effect, bullshit. EVERY interaction you make with the partner app can be tracked as a data point. Simply put, you will show up in the teradata with a large variance from the norm. It would be quite easy for Uber to track.


----------



## New Girl (Mar 16, 2015)

JaguaGirl said:


> I got a text but it's not for cancellations, it's a warning for low acceptance. I told them before, as a woman driver, I'm not accepting every ping for safety reasons & they've largely left me alone about it, until now. I'll be sending them an email again or go into the local office. There isn't much I'm going to change about my level of acceptance.


I got one too for low acceptance!! But this week I was at 34% lol.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

New Girl said:


> I got one too for low acceptance!! But this week I was at 34% lol.


Lol. Now, I don't feel bad b/c mine hovers between 50-60%.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> I can reject calls all day.





Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> I reject calls all day every day.


Are you rejecting the jobs unopened, or do you see the whole thing? or part of it?

Most of the companies with which I have experience that use a digital/computer/satellite/GPS call assignment system will show you the minimum information, such as a zone where the call is and you can reject or accept it based only on that. I am aware of one company that does show the whole thing: pick-up, drop-off, name, due time (if any) and if it is a contract, or not. Funny, he does not have too much trouble getting drivers to cover his work.

Uber Taxi, as does UberX, shows you the pick-up address, only. It used to show address and name, but Uber took out the name on the initial offer. If you do accept the job, it shows you the name. I have ever seen only one Uber offer where it had pick-up, drop-off and name. The shown drop-off was an airport and the user actually did go to National Airport.

I have heard of some places where they do require the cab drivers to accept calls. They allow you to reject three trips in a day. If you reject a fourth, it signs you off for twelve hours. In fact, we have a couple of former Los Angeles drivers here who told me this. I have heard of some companies that if you reject four trips, it logs you off, but you can log right back on.

The cab companies here, in the voice days, had what they called a "voluntary bid system". If you wanted a job, you opened your mouth. If you did not want a radio call, you kept your mouth closed. Few of us dispatchers had a problem with a guy who kept his mouth closed. "If you do not want to work, do not bid. If you are not going to run what I give you, do not bid." As you can not hide from a GPS, it changes the game when the company forces you to accept a job. It was one thing in the voice days if you kept your mouth closed. If the dispatcher gave you a job and you threw it back, that was a different story. Penalising for that was not out of line.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

We only get the zone and approximate distance. That's enough most times to guess whether a call is worth taking.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

^^^Approximate distance from where you are to the call, or approximate distance that the passenger is travelling?

One of the advantages of voice dispatch was that you could run a driver for a decent job that had to be covered. A computer can not make those judgements. If you have a real dispatcher monitoring the computer, sometimes he can still do that, but much depends on the company's policy on manual dispatching. Some companies will give a free rein, some will tell you that you had better have a _very_ good reason for doing it: needing an airport covered does not count.

When one company for which I worked brought in its satellite/computer/GPS call assignment system, I continued to make up for the computer's shortcomings. Shortly after the system went in, Ownership fired the Management that had caused to be installed the new call assignment system. Owenrship brought in a new Management in whom the crybaby cab drivers who did nothing but complain about dispatchers found a sympathetic ear. The more ridiculous these whiners' complaints, the more this Management listened. It got to the point where this Management decided that there was no acceptable reason for manually dispatching a call. Funny, too, at one point, one of these new managers came to me and asked why the customers were complaining about not receiving cabs. I replied that the computer must not have assigned them a cab. This Rocket Scientist then asked me if it was my job to make sure that the customer received a cab. I told him that obviously it was not, as _*HE*_ was the one who had told me not to dispatch; I was to let the computer assign all calls. The best that I could do was call the sections. If no one went or accepted, the Management would let me do nothing to remedy the situation. I reminded him that even the decent drivers had complained to him about not allowing me to see that jobs were covered, but that he had chosen to ignore them and listen only to the worst that the company had to offer.

Shortly thereafter, Uber appeared. The appearance of Uber, coupled with this ridiculous policy cost this company most of its customers. The Ownership sold the company to one of its stockholders, who is about to be left standing in the street in his underwear. He once asked me why the company had lost all of its business. I told him that there had been several factors over the years, including the Board's balking at coming into the Twenty-First Century, but the nail that is holding the lid on the coffin was driven by the Management that he and his formerly fellow stockholders had supported. This was the Management that listened to the crybabies and ignored the decent drivers and other people who knew anything.

The final nail has yet to be driven, but there are enough nails in the lid, that it would take a crowbar to get it off the coffin.


----------



## GlavanizeR (Jul 21, 2015)

Yupee, I got a response from them. Here it is:

*A *(Uber)

Jul 22, 09:39

Hi V,

Thanks for writing in. Upon checking your account it was deactivated due to low rate for acceptance rate. Just a friendly reminder even that you having a trouble picking up the rider due to traffic situation you are still required to pick up the the rider no matter what happened, if in-case you will be late you can always inform them that there is a heavy traffic.

No worries you account will be reactivated on *2015-07-23 at 12PM*. Uber highly values the feedback of its partners and we take what you're saying very seriously. As a growing company, we are constantly seeking ways to better enhance the Uber experience from both drivers' and riders' perspectives.

We appreciate your thoughtfulness and taking the time to write to us. We will evaluate your feedback internally.

*A*


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

GlavanizeR said:


> Yupee, I got a response from them. Here it is:
> 
> *A *(Uber)
> 
> ...


So they first tell you the deactivation is for high "cancellation" rate and now they are telling you it's for low "acceptance?" Didn't you say you have a 98% acceptance rate? Sounds like they are trying to couch it to minimize liability, and they are really not admitting why you were deactivated.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

JaguaGirl said:


> Lol. Now, I don't feel bad b/c mine hovers between 50-60%.


i got a warning at 63 % . did u get 48 hr deactivated or just a warning too for 30 percent?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

> Just a friendly reminder even that you having a trouble picking up the rider due to traffic situation *you are still required* to pick up the the rider no matter what happened, if in-case you will be late you can always inform them that there is a heavy traffic.


Required by whom?

The Uber/Driver contract says I'm allowed to cancel, which means I'm NOT required.

Another MORONIC CSR!!!!!!!


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Write this to Uber. "As a independent contractor, I can cancel whenever I feel that my safety is compromised or that I cannot make a profit due to your low minimum fares. If you require any additional information, I can furnish you with the contact information of my attorney."


----------



## GlavanizeR (Jul 21, 2015)

Ok, I am uploading my conversation with the CSR. Total waste of life and time. Why and what is this person doing there ?

*A*

Jul 22, 15:23

Thanks for writing in. Just to inform that message is if you are logging in on your app you need to accept the ride, but if in-case you don't want to take a trip make sure that you are log out to your account so it will not effect your acceptance rate.

Thank you for your patience and understanding, Have a nice day.

*A*

*V*

Jul 22, 14:53

I am uploading a file. Is it from the contract we have ? (Here I upload the part from the contract that we can accept whatever we want)

Sent from Yahoo Mail for iPhone

At Jul 22, 2015, 4:25:23 PM, (Uber Partner Support) wrote:

Attachment(s)

*A*

Jul 22, 14:25

Thanks for writing in. You can always log out or turn off your app if incase you don't want to take a trip but if you are log in to your account you need to accept the rider and take a trip or else your acceptance rate will be effect.

For anything else that I can do to help, please let me know.
I hope this information will be help.

*A*

*V*

Jul 22, 09:56

Hello, I have another question. How am I required to do it as an independent contractor ? Am I not allowed to select the jobs I want since I am independent or I am "required" to take every ping as an employee ? Looking forward to your answer.?

Sent from Yahoo Mail for iPhone

At Jul 22, 2015, 11:39:31 AM, (Uber Partner Support) wrote:

*Ak* (Uber)

Jul 22, 09:39

Hi V,

Thanks for writing in. Upon checking your account it was deactivated due to low rate for acceptance rate. Just a friendly reminder even that you having a trouble picking up the rider due to traffic situation you are still required to pick up the the rider no matter what happened, if in-case you will be late you can always inform them that there is a heavy traffic.

No worries you account will be reactivated on *2015-07-23 at 12PM*. Uber highly values the feedback of its partners and we take what you're saying very seriously. As a growing company, we are constantly seeking ways to better enhance the Uber experience from both drivers' and riders' perspectives.

We appreciate your thoughtfulness and taking the time to write to us. We will evaluate your feedback internally.

*A*

*v*

Jul 21, 10:41

Can you explain a little further ? After shows and concerts as the Taylor Swift one or Grateful dead it is impossible to pick people up from 20 minutes away waiting in traffic. Every week it says my acceptance rate is high. How come I did not get


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

I made a thread about me being top 5% acceptance last week. Had a 98% I think last week. I probably accepted, cancelled, (reason) other all in 15 seconds but one ping out of 80. I was "skipping" hard core this last week as there was so much rain in SOCAL but so many cheapos that wouldn't pay a little more on surge. I left that app on and was "skipping" more than girls at recess with hopscotch.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

GlavanizeR said:


> Ok, I am uploading my conversation with the CSR. Total waste of life and time. Why and what is this person doing there ?
> 
> *A*
> 
> ...


Such bullshit given. No way you accept those rides. "Skipping" seems to work the best but if it ever goes against us, I guess calling the PAX and telling them they need to find another ride will need to be done. Let them know there will be no cancellation charge if you do it in a few minutes. When it is longer but I have not moved, I let them know that since I am not 5 minutes closer to them when I accepted the ping, they will not be charged. I try not to give them all that good info as they will use it to their advantage later on some other poor driver. I would keep these emails as it looks like you have a case against Uber with a possible employer/employee relationship instead of I.C. Do learn to use the skipping process.


----------



## Charles W. Agon (Jul 23, 2015)

I am new to Uber and reading all this stuff about not accepting and canceling rides ect. How do you determine what you do and do not accept? I would think the main determining factor would be how far they are going...since the farther the ride the more money. But, I do not know where the passengers are going until I've picked them up and started the ride. Is there a magical way to see the destination before pick up? Otherwise, I don't see how anyone's acceptance and/or cancel rate would be below 90%.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> i got a warning at 63 % . did u get 48 hr deactivated or just a warning too for 30 percent?


Just a generic warning text.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Charles W. Agon said:


> I am new to Uber and reading all this stuff about not accepting and canceling rides ect. How do you determine what you do and do not accept? I would think the main determining factor would be how far they are going...since the farther the ride the more money. But, I do not know where the passengers are going until I've picked them up and started the ride. Is there a magical way to see the destination before pick up? Otherwise, I don't see how anyone's acceptance and/or cancel rate would be below 90%.


Since you usually can not see how far they are going, the determining factor is usually how far you must drive dead unpaid miles to reach them.


----------



## Charles W. Agon (Jul 23, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> Since you usually can not see how far they are going, the determining factor is usually how far you must drive dead unpaid miles to reach them.


Okay, that makes sense. I guess I haven't really encountered that much yet. I normally get pinged for 5 minutes or less away. But, I hang out in Downtown LA, Hollywood, or Santa Monica. If I'm in the outskirts, it's usually a farther pick up, but those rides are usually longer.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Required by whom?
> 
> The Uber/Driver contract says I'm allowed to cancel, which means I'm NOT required.
> 
> Another MORONIC CSR!!!!!!!


That's how they get away with the Independent Contractor BS.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

DexNex said:


> I run about 50-60% acceptance rate ALL THE TIME. Never had even a peep from Uber here.
> 
> As for the idea that you can quickly cancel an accepted request and it has no effect, bullshit. EVERY interaction you make with the partner app can be tracked as a data point. Simply put, you will show up in the teradata with a large variance from the norm. It would be quite easy for Uber to track.


Then please explain how I cancelled at least 80-90% pings last week and got a congratulations email on me being top 5% of Uber drivers on acceptance of pings? I must be the quickest draw in the West of Accept, Cancel, (reason) Other. A.C.R.O. is what it is short for.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

OCBob said:


> Then please explain how I cancelled at least 80-90% pings last week and got a congratulations email on me being top 5% of Uber drivers on acceptance of pings? I must be the quickest draw in the West of Accept, Cancel, (reason) Other. A.C.R.O. is what it is short for.


I didn't say that they were acting on the data in all markets, I simply said that every interaction with the partner app creates a searchable data point in the teradata. If you have a large enough variance from the norm, it will stand out. If the teradata is archived for a period of time (i.e. one year) they can search it retroactively.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

DexNex said:


> I didn't say that they were acting on the data in all markets, I simply said that every interaction with the partner app creates a searchable data point in the teradata. If you have a large enough variance from the norm, it will stand out. If the teradata is archived for a period of time (i.e. one year) they can search it retroactively.


I hope not to be driving within a year. I have already cut my pay (which is partially the same as time) by 65-75%. I am now one of the few that gets excited for my two rides a day on non surge if they are taking me near my office or near my home. I rarely accept rides that take me sideways or backwards. Yes, I am that one guy that uses Uber's app for rideshare. I cannot wait until Google actually comes out with their true ride share app so I can no longer have the need to call or text the PAX if they are going "my way".


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i thought i would drive the last few nights to see if all these temp deactivations increased my business, nope horrible week so far , the only ubers out there were the noobs and sheep that take every ping. lol


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

I'm in the Charlotte NC market and my dashboard/pay statement never shows my acceptance rate. Odd. Maybe I'm looking in the wrong spot?


----------



## AJUber (Jun 23, 2015)

The acceptable cancellation rate is 80% , i have heard 90% in some cities. So that means out of all your runs you can only cancel 20% in the week. This prevents people from cherry picking. Im not saying your doin it but alot of people are and are getting deactivated.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

I understand why people call it "cherry picking". But in my mind that means people are just taking the best runs and are passing on the rest.

What's actually going on is that these drivers are avoiding runs that result in a loss. The drivers lose money doing these jobs. If Uber would fix their model so that net loss trips aren't being sent to drivers, then these tricks drivers do to avoid them wouldn't be necessary.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Are you rejecting the jobs unopened, or do you see the whole thing? or part of it?
> 
> Most of the companies with which I have experience that use a digital/computer/satellite/GPS call assignment system will show you the minimum information, such as a zone where the call is and you can reject or accept it based only on that. I am aware of one company that does show the whole thing: pick-up, drop-off, name, due time (if any) and if it is a contract, or not. Funny, he does not have too much trouble getting drivers to cover his work.
> 
> ...


^^^
My company is still on voice (I driver livery) and the reason that I ALLways drive with the mic in my lap is that once or twice a week dispatch will just come on and say "Open call" and the first to key the mic and give the car number gets the ride. 
Open calls are invariably long runs, and since I get 1/3 of the fare, it pays. 
Sometimes they are up to one of the rural areas in the state, or maybe Reno, or St. George (Utah) and sometimes even to L.A. and L.A. is a $2,300. ride. 
On those kind of rides, we have to check in every hour.

Why would anybody pay that much for a ride to L.A. you might ask? 
An emergency during a time of a big convention or NASCAR where they can't get a ticket... or maybe transporting something that can't be checked at the port... Ahem.


----------



## nicoj36 (Dec 14, 2014)

Accept and cancel within 5 secs, uber won't know.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

nicoj36 said:


> Accept and cancel within 5 secs, uber won't know.


That does not work


----------



## nicoj36 (Dec 14, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> That does not work


Yes it does. Its called skipping. We do it all the time here in LA to cancel far pings and non-surged.

You just have to do it really quick. I skip about 50 pings a day, and my acceptance rate is still 100% and Uber doesnt say anything.

Accept, cancel, reason other. Try to do it within 5 secs.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

nicoj36 said:


> Yes it does. Its called skipping. We do it all the time here in LA to cancel far pings and non-surged.
> 
> You just have to do it really quick. I skip about 50 pings a day, and my acceptance rate is still 100% and Uber doesnt say anything.
> 
> Accept, cancel, reason other. Try to do it within 5 secs.


They will send you a warning. They know.


----------



## nicoj36 (Dec 14, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> They will send you a warning. They know.


Its not just me either, a bunch of us drivers do it in LA, ALL the time.

You're probably an Uber employee to discourage this thing.

I've been doing it for a year without any problems. Other drivers have been doing it for 2-3 years.

Even if i skip 200 rides a day, its undetectable and im not deactivated. Been doing it for a year dumbass. So if you wanna keep fearing Uber and do everything they tell you to do, go ahead. You're only helping them and not yourself. Keep picking up those 15 min away paxs just to drop them off 1 block and make $2.40 after Uber's cut. Your total time for $2.40 = 30 mins.

Yes, keep it up. You're doing a good job you stupid slaves.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

nicoj36 said:


> No they dont dumbass.
> 
> Its not just me either, a bunch of us drivers do it in LA, ALL the time.
> 
> ...


I don't do uber X so who's the "insert inept comment here"


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

nicoj36 said:


> No they dont dumbass.
> 
> Its not just me either, a bunch of us drivers do it in LA, ALL the time.
> 
> ...


Lol. You obviously haven't read recent threads on this forum. Über now knows about this "cancel within seconds trick." Not that I care but they have begun mass warnings & 48 hour deactivations.

No need to insult others when we are all about sharing information here....


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

LA Cabbie said:


> You uber drivers really have a case with acceptance rate as a criteria for being an employee more than contractor. As a truly ic cabbie, I can reject calls all day. Never had a problem with acceptance rate.


there's actually a number of things I miss about driving a cab.

1. Cash daily.
2. Don't have to kiss ass, 
3. No acceptance rates, or rating system. 
4. Can work city cab stands
5. Can take hails.

But, stuff I don't like
1. More likely to get scooped by other cabs ( people often will jump into any cab floating by ). Rarely happens with Uber. 
2. Cash creates a greater fear of being robbed and more likely to be robbed ( though I've never been robbed )
3. CCs are a hassle.
4. Worry about being paid or not at the end of the trip.


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> Wrong!!! I cancelled as soon as I accepted.. And I'm also in the doghouse for 48 hours.


Uber announced this month it will Replace all drivers by 2020 with 500,000 RoboCabs...! Our prayers are answered. Robots programmed not to ask questions or for wages.


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

GlavanizeR said:


> Ok, so I got an email today "out of nowhere" that my account is cancelled for 48 hours, because of very high ride cancellation rate. My acceptance rate is 98% . There is no way to track every time I cancel a trip, so I can not really keep an eye on that. And there is no specific % that we need to keep. So now I need to accept everytime I get a ping from 10 miles away ? And we all know that when you are between surge zones you dont accept pings from the no surge zones. Especially when there is a concert and you get 4.0 surge at one zone and normal fare at other. That aint right... Anybody else had one of those ?


Contact Barbara Ann Berwick in CA she received a court/judge ordered settlement for 100% of her Uber related operating expenses as Uber a driver. Get Your dignity & $$$$$$.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

dandy driver said:


> Uber announced this month it will Replace all drivers by 2020 with 500,000 RoboCabs...! Our prayers are answered. Robots programmed not to ask questions or for wages.


The google folks riding in the driverless car told me the other day that it's a minimum of 10 years away. The driving program is still learning. She said that it still can't compensate when things change. For example, she said the traffic lights in some places are vertical, others they are horizontal, it takes time for the program to learn all of that, and the car will have to drive in all 50 states to be able to sense different scenarios.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> For example, she said the traffic lights in some places are vertical, others they are horizontal,


......and what happens when a chip or circuit fails and the thing no longer reads the traffic lights? I would assume that it would be programmed to stop for yellow, but what happens when the light turns yellow in the middle of the intersection? Does the thing stop in the middle of the intersection so that another driverless can T-bone it?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

ATX 22 said:


> The google folks riding in the driverless car told me the other day that it's a minimum of 10 years away. The driving program is still learning. She said that it still can't compensate when things change. For example, she said the traffic lights in some places are vertical, others they are horizontal, it takes time for the program to learn all of that, and the car will have to drive in all 50 states to be able to sense different scenarios.


^^^
But on my phone, if I unlock the lock screen with my eyes it will unlock whether or not the phone is in portrait or landscape... (That's vertical or horizontal for you folks in Rio Linda).


----------



## SuM_StoNeR (Jul 5, 2015)

High.


----------

